# Girl Biker performs



## Prairie dog (Aug 8, 2021)

Girl Biker performs


----------



## Nathan (Aug 8, 2021)

Wow, beyond amazing!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 9, 2021)

Awesome! Talented girl doesn't miss one beat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Prairie dog (Aug 9, 2021)

You are welcome...oldiebutgoody


----------



## Purwell (Oct 18, 2021)

Don't think many lads would try that routine!


----------



## The wanderer (Oct 18, 2021)

Absolutely fantastic thank you.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 18, 2021)

*shakes head*

incredible balance, with youth still on her side..

good going, lass...


----------

